# ForeverLast snake bite protectors at Academy



## gunnurse (Jun 21, 2014)

I have always needed a pair of snake leggins/chaps to ease my mind in high risk areas (picking wild blackberries.) I saw a pair of zip-up leggings at Academy for $24.99. Perfect design, good price. They were much taller than the solid hard plastic type. Well, I got them home and discovered that the zippers were sewn in backwards. The tab to pull the zipper up would be on the inside. So... I took them back. I looked at the other ones on the display and 100% of them were sewn backwards, with some of the zipper halves were sewn in backwards to one another! These are JUNK!!! Do not buy!!!


By the way, they did not even have a country of origin on the leggings or the package. Academy was very cordial in refunding the money I paid, and immediately removed all stock from display.


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Aug 14, 2014)

The guards were packaged inside out. Bend them back slowly & zip them up right side out & they will adjust to shape in about 5 minutes. I wore mine last weekend with shorts scouting. Very comfortable & they allow air to rise thru them to "cool."


----------

